# Anyone know who does Emboss print like this?



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, been looking around for someone who offers emboss print like the attached photo but cant seem to get any luck.. found one place but they can ony do up to 12"x12".. and I would like it almost over the entire front of shirt.. I heard they make a metal mold of the design going on shirt and then put a lot of pressure on it to the point where it embosses into the shirt, kills some of the material inside the shirt.. so it is not a puff ink or any kind of screen print.. i know about those already.

anyone know?

thank you


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't help you but cool shirt.
Try contacting Dan at Forward Printing. I get newsletters from them and they seem to be on top of trends and stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres on from pimpashirt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPLrwKYFTMg


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Heres on from pimpashirt.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPLrwKYFTMg


yea saw that but they dont offer the service to print it


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats stahls so they might. Check out stahls.com.


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Thats stahls so they might. Check out stahls.com.


isnt stahls supply? i want to find someone who offers the service


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know for sure. 
Some suppliers do printing work too. Conde does.
All you can do is contact them and ask and if they don't maybe there is someone they recommend.
Or put a ad in the classified section on here for someone to do it.
Takes a little more leg work.


----------

